# What kind of dog is this?



## Bowie Valentine (Apr 22, 2010)

I've gotta know what people think this adorable guy is! Guess away!


----------



## JessieLove09 (Mar 27, 2010)

Looks like my cousin's dog.lol


----------



## Bowie Valentine (Apr 22, 2010)

JessieLove09 said:


> Looks like my cousin's dog.lol


Well what's your cousin's dog? hahaha


----------



## JessieLove09 (Mar 27, 2010)

Bowie Valentine said:


> Well what's your cousin's dog? hahaha


A mutt.lol

He said Border collie and something else.They don't really know what she is.lol


----------



## Sakima (Apr 8, 2010)

Maybe a springer spaniel and collie mix.

Very cute dog!


----------



## Bowie Valentine (Apr 22, 2010)

He looks like my muttly, so i'm wondering if people will guess similar breeds to my dog. Mine i believe is part english setter and part border collie or australian shepherd. Her ears are different like a border collie's but she has the same body style. It looks like this guy might even have the feather english setter tail like my girl's (the photo below isn't a good representation of what her tail looks like.) I am posting some very unflattering photos of her just to compare (desperately need new ones to do her justice!).


----------



## Bowie Valentine (Apr 22, 2010)

Sakima said:


> Maybe a springer spaniel and collie mix.
> 
> Very cute dog!


Could be springer spaniel... Guess it might depend on the weight? I just assumed he was about 40 lbs, but maybe he's smaller or gets the size from a border collie?


----------



## Nargle (Oct 1, 2007)

His face sort of reminds me of a Flatcoat Retriever. Maybe Flatcoat/Border Collie?


----------



## Bowie Valentine (Apr 22, 2010)

I was thinking the head looked somewhat labish or retrieverish too. Is the body type typical of a border collie, i wonder? Because my girl has the same body build, regardless of her awful photos and the awkward angle she was shot at. I thought that if anyone could nail the body type then i would know what body type my own dog had. I want to adopt this cute guy as a playmate for my girl, but i have to wait until i move in a couple months first before adopting another. What's funny is that i'm moving next door. hahaha.


----------



## JessieLove09 (Mar 27, 2010)

After seeing this picture in another thread about BC's I think my cousin's dog is a tick coated BC mix.


----------



## sablegsd (Jan 24, 2010)

English setter and GSP


----------



## Bowie Valentine (Apr 22, 2010)

sablegsd said:


> English setter and GSP


I am tempted to say you're right. Or how about a German Long haired Pointer/english setter mix? Though that makes the ears confusing since the ears would probably inevitably end up more curly.


----------



## Bowie Valentine (Apr 22, 2010)

Here's an english setter/pointer mix that i found online. Pretty close resemblance!


----------

